# Do you think the spurs will make any moves?



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

seems like RJ is one of our biggest problems, I hope they try and move him =/


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Do I think they should? Yes. Do I think they will? No.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Do I think they should? Yes. Do I think they will? No.


This.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think they will. They've already gone over the cap in an attempt to get another title, but that's obviously not going to happen with this team. Do they really want to be over the cap with a mediocre-at-best team?


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Without a doubt and they need it. A trade rumor thats going around is acquiring Tyrus Thomas and John Salmons in exchange for Mason, Ian, Bonner, and Bogans.

The problem with the Spurs is beyond just those players but maybe a trade is what they need to get in gear.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

There is an actual source saying the Spurs are interested in Thomas, but as far as I know, the Salmons bit is something Spurs fans threw in on spurstalk.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Yea i heard don harris talking about tyrus thomas when i made this thread. there was no mention of salmons.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Just a theoretical that I was wondering about today, but if the Celtics decided to dismantle their current team this summer, how much young talent do Spurs fans think the team would package with RJ's contract for Paul Pierce(the only one of the "new big three" who's still "big")? Would Splitter's rights and Blair be wildly unreasonable? I'm not sure where the organization values the individual young assets.


----------

